# 6500K vs. 10,000K



## planBtypeA (Jul 19, 2012)

Some people run a combo of the 2. I'm running 4x6500k but probably going to switch to 2x6500 & 2x10000. For you IMO, I would only recommend switching 1.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Gooberfish said:


> What are the differences between 6500K & 10000K? Besides the color and temperature. Does one grow plants better than the other? Is it good to mix them together (have 1 or more of each together)?
> I'm considering switching my two 6500K T5HO bulbs to two 10000K bulbs.


Depending on the manufacturer, there might not be much difference.
I you do the switch, try to quantify the results, and let us know how it goes for you.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

10000K: More intense light. Can sometimes wash out the look of the tank; the light is very white. Possibly more PAR.

65000K Natural look, better light spectrum for plants.


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

Gooberfish said:


> What are the differences between 6500K & 10000K? Besides the color and temperature. Does one grow plants better than the other? Is it good to mix them together (have 1 or more of each together)?
> 
> I'm considering switching my two 6500K T5HO bulbs to two 10000K bulbs.


What you ask is a rather complicated question. What I suggest you do is search for the spectrum profile of those particular bulbs and compare them to see how the spectrums differ.

If solely going by color temp a good target range is 5500-6500 K. In that range you have reasonable confidence enough of PAR wavelengths are being created by the bulb.

Ask yourself this question. Does sunlight have a kelvin temperature of 10000K ? No it does not. That should tell you not to use it.


----------



## Gooberfish (Mar 27, 2012)

Steve001 said:


> What you ask is a rather complicated question. What I suggest you do is search for the spectrum profile of those particular bulbs and compare them to see how the spectrums differ.
> 
> If solely going by color temp a good target range is 5500-6500 K. In that range you have reasonable confidence enough of PAR wavelengths are being created by the bulb.
> 
> Ask yourself this question. Does sunlight have a kelvin temperature of 10000K ? No it does not. That should tell you not to use it.


That makes a ton of sense. Thank you


----------



## TheFoleys (Jul 30, 2012)

Does the light under a light canopy penetrating a quite corner in a river have predominantly the same spectrum as light hitting the macadam in an open clearing of a parking lot.... Most plants in our aquariums from in the shade in nature.


----------



## TheFoleys (Jul 30, 2012)

All bulbs from reputable manufacturers will grow plants the same. Kelvin temperature is really aesthetic preference. I have done 6500 only and 1000 only there is no difference in growth. I feel both are offensive to my vision. If those are your colors of choice IMO they work better blended. Although in the event that you are doing a foreground plant only tank 6500 alone is nice in that scenario. And in a tank that is more for the display of fish 10s will go. But in general I feel the blend is better. This is why most manufacturers supply that combination. Quality of the bulbs will dictate growth. I have used just about every combination of Kelvin temps and saw no change in health but the same plant will look different under different color light. Just like we do.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

General consensus is that from a plant perspective, there will be no difference between a 6500 and 10k. The primary reason people go with combo lighting is to create a more pleasing color - for us, not the plants.

With that said, bulbs from different manufacturers will have different high and low points in the spectrum, and will look differently.


----------



## TheFoleys (Jul 30, 2012)

kevmo911 said:


> General consensus is that from a plant perspective, there will be no difference between a 6500 and 10k. The primary reason people go with combo lighting is to create a more pleasing color - for us, not the plants.
> 
> With that said, bulbs from different manufacturers will have different high and low points in the spectrum, and will look differently.





+1


Might want to check for pics of tanks you like the lighting in and ask/investigate what is being used. Brand and temps


----------

